# UPS Branded Bikes



## kreika (Jan 3, 2019)

Spotted these in a recent catalog. Cheapo imports. Go figure. Why is the cruiser so much more expensive?


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2019)

If you order one UPS will gladly throw it in your yard as their truck drives by.


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 3, 2019)

How come there not brown ?


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 3, 2019)

I like how the cruiser frame  just flows in line with the front fender.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 3, 2019)

catfish said:


> If you order one UPS will gladly throw it in your yard as their truck drives by.



Notice they will be Drop Shipped.


----------



## kreika (Jan 3, 2019)

catfish said:


> If you order one UPS will gladly throw it in your yard as their truck drives by.




You missed several important steps. The pickup driver throws it into the truck. Then the unloader throws it on the belt but misses it and it hits the ground hard. Within the system it’s dropped , kicked, or thrown several more times. Then the loader throws it into the package car for final delivery. Now enter your quote:


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2019)

catfish said:


> If you order one UPS will gladly throw it in your yard as their truck drives by.




It'll require a damage claim...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2019)

Stick to luggage...


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2019)

sccruiser said:


> How come there not brown ?



I bet they figured it would be to easy to make a joke about it being a UPS POS if it was brown...


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2019)

kreika said:


> You missed several important steps. The pickup driver throws it into the truck. Then the unloader throws it on the belt but misses it and it hits the ground hard. Within the system it’s dropped , kicked, or thrown several more times. Then the loader throws it into the package car for final delivery. Now enter your quote:



Yes!


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Notice they will be Drop Shipped.



They drop ship everything....


----------



## morton (Jan 4, 2019)

Re the cruiser, "shorty" fenders suck!  Get real fenders or leave em' off entirely,


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 4, 2019)

kreika said:


> You missed several important steps. The pickup driver throws it into the truck. Then the unloader throws it on the belt but misses it and it hits the ground hard. Within the system it’s dropped , kicked, or thrown several more times. Then the loader throws it into the package car for final delivery. Now enter your quote:




Nope you missed the  final steps.  Once the package has been tossed into truck (package car) it's driven everywhere but its destination for days or weeks, it could even go right by your place multiple times but, to insure it's properly beaten to crap, the driver can't drop it off until it has. .

Then the final step: Toss it out of truck, kick and flip over to delivery point, (front porch, curb or two blocks away at drug dealer's residence)  stomp, jump and run!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 5, 2019)

sccruiser said:


> How come there not brown ?




Not much demand for brown bikes since the late '70s!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 5, 2019)

Here is the Fedex / Bikeflights model coming soon


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 5, 2019)

you would think they would pick a better bike to hang their name on.


----------



## kreika (Jan 5, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> you would think they would pick a better bike to hang their name on.




Cheap, cheap, and cheap.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 31, 2019)

The beach cruiser must be the better buy..... It's over 100 dollars more.


----------

